# Adrenaline 6/1



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

What a beautiful day to be on the Gulf!!!! I had return customers Dwayne and his father on board and we had a blast!!! Plan was to hit one of my trophy snapper holes and then head out to deeper water. We get close to the reef and throw out some planers and immediately hook up on a king. We boat him and three others and lost a nice one at the boat. I mark monster snappers and instruct my anglers on what to do, they drop and guess who has moved in on my spot, Mr aj. I have fished this spot several times over the years and have NEVER hooked an aj on it! After throwing SEVERAL nice jack back we manage to pull off some decent snappers but not what I was looking for. Dwayne really wanted to deep drop with his father so we decided not to go to any other snapper holes for bigger fish and pointed her south. It was on as usual with a limit of groupers, SEVEAL bluelines, and a nice golden as a bonus. We ended up with a dock cart full to the top with fish which is pretty outstanding considering we only had two anglers. It was a great day with a great crew! I can't wait until July when they come back for a rig trip. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Few more.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Great report....We are going to be heading out there saturday so i hope we get some good hook ups too....:thumbup:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How are the tilefish to eat?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report !!!!!!!!!!!! Love them Snapper !!!!!! :cool2::cool2:

Scott


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

Lyin Too said:


> How are the tilefish to eat?


Delicious. One of the tastiest fish out there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice adrenaline. Especially for two. Way to put em on the fish


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice report. That water sure does look good in the pics!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! We have some room for a shared expense all day deep drop/trolling/bottom trip June 6th,9th, or 10th. Price will be $300-340 per person depending on whether we do a 10 or 12 hour trip. Full fish box guaranteed! I am also in a "brown bag" calcutta for the largest snapper at our marina, so I can promise we will be hitting some of my best snapper holes. Call me at the number below for details. Thank you!


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

ADRENALINE said:


> Thanks guys! We have some room for a shared expense all day deep drop/trolling/bottom trip June 6th,9th, or 10th. Price will be $300-340 per person depending on whether we do a 10 or 12 hour trip. Full fish box guaranteed! I am also in a "brown bag" calcutta for the largest snapper at our marina, so I can promise we will be hitting some of my best snapper holes. Call me at the number below for details. Thank you!


Are you doing any shared expense trips June 12th-17th?


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

TNguy said:


> Are you doing any shared expense trips June 12th-17th?


I'm sure I can put one together. You need to call me so we can put you on the list and start rounding up a full crew for a GREAT time.


----------



## wmhmd (Jun 3, 2011)

*Nice Catch*

That is a nice catch for 2 people. I look forward to fishing with you next month, and I hope you can get the 10-12 hour trip up for me next week. I appreciate your posting it.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

wmhmd said:


> That is a nice catch for 2 people. I look forward to fishing with you next month, and I hope you can get the 10-12 hour trip up for me next week. I appreciate your posting it.


I'm trying my best! I think I can make it happen. I also forgot to mention that these two guys are giants, both are 6'5"+ and every bit of 330lbs or better. They tend to make big fish look small in the pics. You can tell that in the picture of the fishboard they are on a knee and still almost as tall as Kelly. They can definitely put the whoop ass on some big fish in a hurry!


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:thumbup: nice job


----------



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

Great report - love the grouper


----------

